# Ägypten über Ostern



## mastercraft (19. Februar 2017)

Hi an alle

ist jemand von Euch über Ostern in Ägypten ?

Ich habe vor von 15.04 - 22.04.2017 nen Angeltrip in Marsa Alam bzw Hamata zu machen.

Sollte jemand Lust haben einfach melden.

Bin in Kontakt mit nem einheimischen welcher ein Boot für Tagesfahrten gecheckt hat Preis fürs Boot 100- 200 € am Tag!!!!
also ein schnäppchen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Dort  ist es nicht leicht  mit dem angeln überall Naturschutzgebiete  und Boote sehr teuer .


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Wir waren im Gemma und in der Gegend  war vom Ufer kein schönes  angeln möglich  nur  die  kleinen Fische an den Korallen um an Tiefe zukommen mußte man 500 raus  schwimmen und der nächst Hafen rund 20km


----------



## Krallblei (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Huhu.

Bin die Woche davor unten. Freu mich schon so.

Nimm zum Schleppen hartes Zeug mit. Da geht was.

Hoffentlich komm ich auch wieder aufs Boot. Die Fische am Riff sind 
rar und stehen tief. Da ist Erfolg nicht immer da.


----------



## mastercraft (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

hi Krallblei

mal ein paar Fotos von unseren Fängen:q


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Huhu


Sag doch da geht was#6

Schreib dir heute Abend mal ne Nachricht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Hast du da eine Muräne gefangen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

Für solche Tierchen  braucht man doch erstmal einen Handlingskurs nach Ellen Ripley! :m


----------



## mastercraft (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ägypten über Ostern*

ja, war ganz schön heftig , zuerst dachte ich das es ein Hänger in ner Koralle ist und dann zog doch was nach unten, war so an die 2 meter lang!!!


----------

